# My search is over!



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Well folks my search is over (for a while). Last week off Ebay I bought a Fracino. Underneath it says Cunill. It's a 1998 Tauro 285W. The ebayer, a lovely lady said she bought it for her sandwich shop and I don't think she has it anymore. Another dream shattered. When I got it home I gave it a thorough clean, I did ask about the burrs and she said prior to buying it ten months ago it had been reconditioned and had new burrs then. I couldn't see any wear anyway and it grinds a treat, it has a big doser on the front which after cleaning and using was just full of coffee again to go stale between uses so off it came and I got to work with a pop bottle modification. Now coffee exits the grinder drops down the bottle to the neck where a few flicks distributes it round the portafilter with very little waste. The big hopper on the top, that had to go! Now I have my homemade hopper to grind in smaller fresher quantities. Not beautiful but very functional.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Well done mate happy grinding

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Assume this is the model you bought? http://www.spresso.com/flash/cunill.html


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes Glenn the Tauro. The name Fracino threw me though another forum user thought it was a Cunill but I haven't seen the link you put up. I took a shot in the dark and maybe I have been lucky with the quality of the grinder. It says something if it is still for sale after all these years I will need to look how much one would cost new now. I put all the bits safe if I ever need to sell it.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Can you post pics of your modifications, might give me further ideas.

Ian


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done Surfer, nice to see you got a good buy on Ebay,


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks chaps. The mods were easy. I shall take some pics then try to post them very soon.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Here goes with a couple of photos. The hopper is replaced by a small tube to hold a small amount of beans with a internal cover to stop beans jumping out and the bottle is a pop bottle I had to hand. I used the doser fixings as you see then cut a hole in the plastic.






I may improve the top container and may try a pop bottle of less diameter but as it is there is little or no static and I just flick the bottle neck to evenly distribute the grinds. Better for me than the doser and I could have it all off and reassembled as original in about five minutes so nothing lost. Other folk have done similar so easy to copy.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Nicely trimmed bottles there dude, have you thought of using some cunningly trimmed blutak as a gasket around the exit chute area? Only asking cos if you try it first I will know if it works out when I start messing about with my new toy when and if it arrives.

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Food for thought may try that with mine Need to find a tube to fit the top

Gaz


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the thanks guys. DonRJ I.m not sure about anything sticky in the shute area. I fixed the right hand fastener then pressed the bottle body to conform to the curve of the grinder where the doser sat then with the left hand fastener tightened, cut round the side and top of the shute. I cut the bottle about 2mm below the shute so coffee pretty much passes over the edge with virtually nothing remaining.


----------

